# When did they kill the Jetta TDI Cup?



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm watching "Rookies to Racers" on HD Theater, which covers the 2010 season, but I've heard that VW pulled the plug. Is this a permanent cancellation or just until the new Jetta comes out?


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

Jimal said:


> I'm watching "Rookies to Racers" on HD Theater, which covers the 2010 season, but I've heard that VW pulled the plug. Is this a permanent cancellation or just until the new Jetta comes out?


The US Jetta TDI Cup series adhered to the Volkswagen AG and Volkswagen Motorsport global format to promote young race driver development and to showcase new models and technology like TDI Clean Diesel and the German Scirocco Cup where cars run on Bio-CNG.

The US TDI series ran for three years. Even though the cars were built in Puebla and prepped in the USA, apparently the series was largely subsidized by VWAG in order to promote Clean Diesel technology. 

I honestly don't expect the (new) Jetta will be used again in the US. Even with the TDI engine, there now is a disconnect with the new target market demographic for the Jetta. However, given the parent company's directives and model for global motorsport, there are more new opportunities here than one might imagine. We can fully expect something in the "Green" vein, and Puebla could easily be tapped to supply TDI Beetles..... but there is also the possibility of a spec Formula 3 open wheel series using VW engines as they already have an extensive F3 engine program and relationships with some chassis builders ....AND, if the new Scirocco makes it to the US..... Touareg TDI or V6 Hybrid in stock prep in an off-road series is also a possibility. Choices, choices, choices  

Suffice it to say that driver selection announcements for any new programs usually take place in early Fall, in order to prep and run the series the subsequent year. Keep your eyes and ears open this coming August!!!!


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

I spoke this weekend with a friend who was an official in the TDI Cup Series here in the U.S. and he said there was an e-mail one day from Volkswagen saying that the Series was being discontinued and that there was no press release to announce this. I know at one point Volkswagen was testing the waters for an open-wheel series but I don't think anything has come of it yet.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

TechEd said:


> Touareg TDI or V6 Hybrid in stock prep in an off-road series is also a possibility. Choices, choices, choices


Doubt the above as much as I love the Darpa, Washington hill Climb, and Baja Touaregs. But look forward to VW Dub in racing. Until then, World Challenge and Conti Challenge will have to suffice with all the privateers. :beer:


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

WELL.. IF YOU liked spectating the TDI cup, now YOU can learn to race the actual car with instruction from the Cup instructors. ( and it's 15 minute drive from my house) . This is where some of the cars wound up..

Check this out::: http://njmpracingschool.com/


----------



## Madeline87st (Oct 19, 2011)

I spoke this weekend with a friend who was an official in the TDI Cup Series here in the U.S. and he said there was an e-mail one day from Volkswagen saying that the Series was being discontinued and that there was no press release to announce this. I know at one point Volkswagen was testing the waters for an open-wheel series but I don't think anything has come of it yet.


----------

